# Solar3D Inc (SLTD)



## ChillbroSwaggins (Feb 18, 2015)

Does anyone here have a position in this company or checked into them? Apparently they own multiple solar subsidiaries and have developed some sort of proprietary solar cell technology. With a 78% increase since March 18th I wonder if this is a hot stock or a potential pump and dump.


----------



## CrashTestSnoopy (Jan 21, 2015)

I think their acquisitions were solid especially when there's no return in their cell technology yet. At least they have revenue coming in from installations. SolarCity in my opinion has a better business model (for them, not the customers) as subscription base is more appealing for consumers while SolarCity can make more money that way. Plus Musk is at the helm so there will be good synergy with Tesla especially near the end of this month. However if I were to buy solar panels, it would be with Solar3D or another similar company as I'd rather pay a one time cost and own the equipment than get stringed on a subscription for decades.


----------

